

Dutch ISPs ordered to block access to The Pirate Bay - micheljansen
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rechtspraak.nl%2FOrganisatie%2FRechtbanken%2FDen-Haag%2FNieuws%2FPages%2FZiggo-en-XS4ALL-moeten-toegang-tot-The-Pirate-Bay-blokkeren.aspx&act=url

======
micheljansen
To clarify, BREIN (the Dutch RIAA) demanded that two major ISPs block access
to The Pirate Bay and won the trial. It's not a nation wide thing like SOPA,
but it is pretty serious.

~~~
bulte-rs
Maybe not a national blockage; but Ziggo and XS4All have a large marketshare.
If this order is extended to UPC (another provider) you could almost call it a
nationwide blockage.

~~~
micheljansen
I did not mean to say it is not major. I just intended to clarify that this is
an injunction against the companies, not a block at the national level as is
the case with the Great Firewall of China and SOPA. This being an article
written in Dutch and HN being in English :)

------
exDM69
I expect the trend of anti-piracy blocks to be on the rise for the next 5-10
years. In that time, it should become apparent to everyone that it's a futile
practice and hopefully the internet will become more free. The alternative is
that we will live in a totalitarian society and I certainly hope that won't
happen.

The internet was engineered to withstand a nuclear war, it's not going to be
brought down by a few politicians and lobbyists.

------
Intermediate
Maybe it's time to take I2P and TOR more seriously...

~~~
wladimir
As long as you don't try to do the actual file sharing over them. Those
networks are not fast enough for file sharing, and apart from that it's also
very antisocial to run bittorrent over them (as it clogs up the pipes for
other users).

Just accessing sites and downloading .torrent descriptors is fine though...

------
sssparkkk
If this is really happening, it's going to be a slippery slope towards more
blockades.

------
nextparadigms
Is it a temporary injunction or a permanent block?

~~~
Bootvis
According to tweakers.net:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=el&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=el&js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F79288%2Fstichting-
brein-ook-andere-isps-moeten-the-pirate-bay-blokkeren.html&act=url)

The ISPs have 10 days to make it so and they can appeal to a higher court.

------
c1sc0
This happened in my homecountry Belgium & in response depiraatbaai.be was
created. I was just arguing in the SOPA thread that even if you're not from
the US SOPA/PIPA still affects you. It's time to start fighting back people!
I'm doing it in my own silly way: <http://fr.anc.is/freedom.txt>

~~~
exDM69
The same also happened in Finland, and piraattilahti.fi was created.
Subsequently that domain was amended to the court order to be blocked. After
that the domain was set to point to local EFF's site, but it remains blocked.

The court ordered also 3 IP addresses to be blocked, so it's not just a DNS
block. In my opinion, IP blocking is way more serious than removing a few DNS
entries.

